# Happy One Year Anniversary Everyone!



## LordofCringe7206 (Aug 11, 2021)

_A full year ago today we got to experience a successful corn harvest unlike anything we have ever seen before. Celebrate last years bountiful harvest by reflecting not only on what we were given that day, but everything it has brought to us since!_


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


Actual footage of Ethan Ralph's nightmares tonight.​


----------



## CECA Loather (Aug 11, 2021)

Ralph went into his call in Discord shortly after he realised that posting that video will land him into trouble. I think he needed to retreat to some "safe space". He rarely goes onto the call in Discord. 

Everyone was supportive but remember that Ralph would not allow alawgs into his call in server. 

I then said that I will not withdraw the money I pledged on his Patreon, provided if I can keep laughing at him. He didn't realise then that I meant what I said for nearly a whole damned year before getting the message. 

Then again, that was what I always did since I first started listening in the latter half of 2019, laughing at the hosts and guests.  It was all in the name of good fun.


----------



## Edilg (Aug 11, 2021)

Is it Guntsmas already? What traditions should be enacted? Putting out Maker's Mark and Xannies for Gunta?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 11, 2021)

I posted that clip from I forget which channel, maybe it was Sunrise again but I guess it was taken down for using footage from Observe & Report but it had Ralph's face on it where he's running naked in a shopping mall and Null chasing him. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Anyway, it's been a hell of a harvest so I'll keep it to this:


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Aug 11, 2021)

Winning.


----------



## Opioid Kenobi (Aug 11, 2021)

Happy Guntsgiving everyone.


----------



## Anstiv (Aug 11, 2021)

Seems like the perfect time to reminisce back on that glorious, yet tragic day one year ago when many of us witnessed a train reck of a sex tape right in front of our eyes. Let it never be forgotten that ETHAN OLIVER RALPH released his own horrific sex tape to try to own some meth head, junky, retarded spic.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 11, 2021)

Spoiler: The Best 8 Seconds of the Video







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Aug 11, 2021)

To quote MC Jarbo on this momentous occasion:

"they tell me my eyes will probably never unsee that atrocity 
do-it-yourself colonoscopy 
how could you possibly think that was cool, do you fucks with me?
 triple gut motherfucker, collard greens 
man you owe the whole world an apology
 for that shameful display of coprophagy
 with that dirty ass backwater sodomy"

....still waiting for my apology gunt


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 11, 2021)

_GUNTRY ROADS TAKE ME HOME
_


----------



## Ripple (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for the past year everyone


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 11, 2021)

Last year was FIRE! I watched the sex tape in rehab, showed the gunt gif to some rando 50 yo and he was disgusted, then I was blessed by the corn harvest.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 11, 2021)

The Stream that literally started it all !!! The infamous corn joke !!


----------



## CoffeeFan (Aug 11, 2021)

>Chris prison arc
>Ethan Ralph court arc/Digibro house fight/Gator cope
>Moviebob owned on twitter
>Fuentes meltdown arc (ongoing)
>Baked Alaska prison arc (ongoing)
>Onision continued meltdown arc
>Kevin Gibes & the Tranch adding new members
>And many more!
Yep, I'm thinking the Harvest has been bountiful! Here's to many more!


----------



## Pyre (Aug 11, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> View attachment 2433185
> 
> Actual footage of Ethan Ralph's nightmares tonight.​


Which stream does Josh say this in? I'm aware of the joke causing Ethan to go insane I just want to watch the original stream


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 11, 2021)

I gave everyone a like because thumbs up for everyone is the most appropriate response to this happening.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 11, 2021)

Nevermind I found it. Happy anniversary, aylawgz:
All credit to Shannon Gaines.


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 11, 2021)

Pyre said:


> Which stream does Josh say this in? I'm aware of the joke causing Ethan to go insane I just want to watch the original stream


Not entirely sure but you can work your way back from here. This has the clip in it and it's the week of or right after.


----------



## Edilg (Aug 11, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Spoiler: The Best 8 Seconds of the Video
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433274


I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night sweating because I remember the sound effects in these videos. The farts, the wet slaps, the moans. All horrible but funny.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 11, 2021)

I remember waiting for hours for PPP's review stream and his pre-stream music was that fucking crab dance song, by the time PPP started I was drunk, it was 4 or 5 in the morning where I was.


----------



## Edilg (Aug 11, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> I remember waiting for hours for PPP's review stream and his pre-stream music was that fucking crab dance song, by the time PPP started I was drunk, it was 4 or 5 in the morning where I was.


We'll all remember where we were when the Gunt Tape dropped. It was more horrifying than 9/11.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Aug 11, 2021)

Exactly one year ago, i created my first kf account just to laugh at the gunts disgusting sex tape. And now, im still here, on my second account, still laughing at the gunt.
It feels like nothing has really changed


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 11, 2021)

Remember moments after Ralph dropped the sex tape, Gator tried to downplay the severity by calling Ralph " a mad lad", but after saying that, Metokur made fun of Ralph and Gator was already on the wrong side.
two days later after the gunt drop the sex tape, Ralph never apologized and instead said " I was living the gimmick for too long" on stream.
So was sticking your thumb inside Faith's poop chute a gimmick, Ralph?


----------



## Ripple (Aug 11, 2021)

Edilg said:


> I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night sweating because I remember the sound effects in these videos. The farts, the wet slaps, the moans. All horrible but funny.


For me, the best part is Ralph slapping her back fat thinking it’s her ass.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 11, 2021)

TroyMcGoy2ElectricBoogalo said:


> Exactly one year ago, i created my first kf account just to laugh at the gunts disgusting sex tape. And now, im still here, on my second account, still laughing at the gunt.
> It feels like nothing has really changed


Second year and second account. The only thing missing is for Ralph to release a second gunt tape.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 11, 2021)

All hail the Gunt!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 11, 2021)

How the time flies.  Corn Harvest Day is a very special day to me and I would like you all to take some time to think of what you're thankful for.  It could be anything that pops into your mind.  Could be your job that you worked your way up to getting and have built a set of skills to do.  Could be your close personal friends or relationship you have with your family.  Could just simply be the fact that you don't have people calling you a fat retard on the internet every day.

I just wanted to say that I'm thankful for all of you, this fun website but most importantly I'm thankful for Ethan Oliver Ralph.  

Not you though Gator, I take you for granted.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for all the free entertainment you stupid, fat fuck. I didn't even have to give you a dime or superberry and you still dance for me! Don't forget, none of this is _your_ fault. Just like the dog that killed itself. How do magnets even work?

I think it might be time to put my money where my mouth is and send Dear Feeder some money for this momentous occasion.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 11, 2021)

What MATI stream had at the very end Josh come back on after the outro music and make a not-so veiled comment about Dick, that the people he surrounds himself with indicate what kind of person he is? I combed over a huge part of the archive and cannot find it. Maybe it was a game stream?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Aug 11, 2021)

The gunt may have a new cunt, but the harvest is eternal


----------



## Hüftpriester (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, can't believe it's been a year. I was a lurker in the months leading up to the Gunt tape but once I saw that grotesque display of the human form I knew I had to make an account. It's been fun a-lawgin' Ralph with you lads since then, here's to another year of watching him humiliate himself merely for our amusement!


----------



## NaggotFigger (Aug 11, 2021)

Happy Guntniversary. Let's all celebrate this by having corns to remember this awesome moment from Gunt!


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 11, 2021)

1 year and already his was to be marriage with his grooming victim collapsed, hes lost custody of the demon baby, lost his mom, lost his patreon, lost flamenco and several paypigs, and was exposed as a zoo sadist.


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Aug 11, 2021)

Rebel Wilson said:


> What MATI stream had at the very end Josh come back on after the outro music and make a not-so veiled comment about Dick, that the people he surrounds himself with indicate what kind of person he is? I combed over a huge part of the archive and cannot find it. Maybe it was a game stream?


I think it was cut off the end of the stream in the archive channel. Tea clips had it but that's gone too. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Aug 11, 2021)

A big guy (for you) said:


> I think it was cut off the end of the stream in the archive channel. Tea clips had it but that's gone too. Good luck with your search.


Found it 









						MoralFag from Josh - Mad At The Internet
					

MoralFag from Josh - Mad At The Internet   Josh had this to say about the Ralph, Dick Masterson situation.   He avoided talking about PPP & Godwinson   Visit Madattheinternet.com for updates; Original stream& full stream on Archive channel,…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Amazing Criminal (Aug 11, 2021)

TroyMcGoy2ElectricBoogalo said:


> Exactly one year ago, i created my first kf account just to laugh at the gunts disgusting sex tape. And now, im still here, on my second account, still laughing at the gunt.
> It feels like nothing has really changed


On my second account as well. I came here for Lowtax and stayed for the Gunt.


----------



## A Logging Company (Aug 11, 2021)

CoffeeFan said:


> >Moviebob owned on twitter


When isn't moviebob not getting owned on twitter?


----------



## Cup Noodle (Aug 11, 2021)

FaggotNigger said:


> Happy Guntniversary. Let's all celebrate this by having corns to remember this awesome moment from Gunt!






Maybe I should send Ralph a cob of Kiwi Farmer grown corn.


----------



## Top Skink (Aug 11, 2021)

One year ago today, I got bored and pulled  up the site to see if anything funny had happened, and mindlessly clicked on some glowing pinned thread. 

After a year of extensive therapy and eye surgery, I am mostly integrated back into society and have built up the mental fortitude to browse again.


I have decided to start a class action lawsuit to cover medical expenses incurred by unwarned viewings of gunt shit smelling tape, if you or a loved one has suffered trauma as a result of gunt-related sextapes please contact the legal team at 1-800-DAS-NOT-TRUE


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 11, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Spoiler: The Best 8 Seconds of the Video
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433274


xender being made right on tape.


----------



## WWE Champion (Aug 11, 2021)

How fast time flies. I was there when it happened.


----------



## Fougaro (Aug 11, 2021)

Terry dies on August 11th 2018. Two years later on the same day the Gunt Tape is released. What did the KoRn mean by this?


----------



## kidatari (Aug 11, 2021)

the fact that Ralph got so pissed from the  "Sacrifice" comment made that comment so damn funny to me, that I probably listen to that audio drop like 20 times and still do every other month.
And The way Ralph was towards Null during the Dick stream was also great.

and the movie poster I made using the picture for the TShirt


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 11, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> Second year and second account. The only thing missing is for Ralph to release a second gunt tape.


if it weren't for that dumb bitch leaking the audio, we literally would have gotten another VA Tards gunt tape, probably right around now.

just like everyone else 2nd account, last year i had my first day off in a month, woke up from a nice sleep, and discovered this sphere melting down over it, spent the rest of the month and the month after playing catch up because it was a new page every minute.


----------



## Family Guy Reference (Aug 11, 2021)

1 year ago today I was lurking and almost made an account just to toast in the epic bread. I've been following Ralph and company antics for years, he truly is the Gunt that keeps on giving.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Aug 11, 2021)

Just a year ago, Ralph was thumbing a depressed teenager, and now he's getting into fights with troons, sperging out non-stop about the farms (tm), and is currently engaged to a pedo troon.

Life gunts at you fast.


----------



## Sammich (Aug 11, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I posted that clip from I forget which channel, maybe it was Sunrise again but I guess it was taken down for using footage from Observe & Report but it had Ralph's face on it where he's running naked in a shopping mall and Null chasing him. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> Anyway, it's been a hell of a harvest so I'll keep it to this:


That video was funny as hell man, wondered why i couldn't find it a few days after i watched it.


I remember watching the halfway crook stream and how clueless he was, thinking faith hadn't been gunted.  It was funny to think someone actually believed that, and then sad.  I turned that shit off and went ot bed.  Got up the next day to shit blowing up everywhere, and what seemed like 100-150 new pages on the gunt thread.  Fuckign hell, that was a year ago?  damn.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 11, 2021)

The harvest this year has been bountiful, happy Guntsgiving a-lawgz.
Anniversary of the board is coming soon, how should it be celebrated?
         
         
         

2:19:00, nool talked about hoping to wake up to Chris Chan finding a job and says there's no rock bottom.
Yeah...


----------



## CECA Loather (Aug 12, 2021)

kidatari said:


> the fact that Ralph got so pissed from the  "Sacrifice" comment made that comment so damn funny to me, that I probably listen to that audio drop like 20 times and still do every other month.
> And The way Ralph was towards Null during the Dick stream was also great.
> 
> and the movie poster I made using the picture for the TShirt
> ...


It didn't make sense to me why the overreaction to the joke. It is quite like Chris Chan throwing a tantrum over Sonic's arms. 

Maybe he thought that the corn joke meant that Null will start to rally the Farms against him never mind that his thread was up long ago and along with it the "alawgging". 

Or maybe it is just how the gears in his mind work. Talking about being sacrificed to the corn makes Ralph respond irrationally just like how Chris Chan went on a crusade after seeing Sonic having blue arms.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> The harvest this year has been bountiful, happy Guntsgiving a-lawgz.
> Anniversary of the board is coming soon, how should it be celebrated?


A new emote but I'm not in a position to dictate shit.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Aug 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 12, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Nevermind I found it. Happy anniversary, aylawgz:
> All credit to Shannon Gaines.


Ralph would kill for this body. Much taller, far less gunt, still a small dick but oh well.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 12, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> A new emote but I'm not in a position to dictate shit.


5'1'' gunty wojak lezz goooooo
Anyway, I have something small planned. 

FYI.





29:00, gunt said he will never flag anyone on YouTube because of the Jarbo shit.
Right?
Never means over 60 flags in guntsville.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm still committed, everyone in this thread is going to get a thumbs up from me just like Faith's shitter got a thumbs up from Ralph.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 12, 2021)

Seen in the transphobic memes thread: Gummo Ralph, Ethan's slightly more attractive taller thinner less retarded doppelganger


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 12, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I have something small planned


please tell me it's just a couple of brown pixels in the like reaction for this board


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Corn Harvest, everybody!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 13, 2021)

One other video, I'll let mods decide if it should stay in this thread or be moved to the multimedia thread but all credit to Shannon Gaines as always


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 14, 2021)

I guess I forgot another one. All credit to Shannon Gaines.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Aug 23, 2021)

A question that the amateur pigeon breeder and smallholder, Joshua Moon, never really answered, is whether the gods who oversee the ripening of the harvest would be willing to accept Ralph as a sacrifice.

I imagine that the deities who associate themselves with the minutiae of agriculture and tractor maintenance are going to be drawn from a different pantheon than the God of consuming 15lbs worth of marinated barbecued pork in a single sitting, or the God of drunkenly skirmishing with the cops.

The agricultural deities are going to be traditional conservatives, who have dating profiles on RepublicanPeopleMeet. If they are going to want anyone burned alive inside a giant wicker man, in order to ensure a bountiful corn harvest, then it is going to be a blonde-haired, blue-eyed virgin, who can recite the Book of Psalms from memory, as the flames lick at the hem of her ankle-length cotton dress. What they do not want is a recycled thot, à la Venti. What they definitely do not want is a morbidly obese alcoholic, who circumvented his home state's laws regarding bestiality by impregnating a woman who resembles a horse.

A sacrifice entails surrendering something of value as a demonstration of faith and devotion. If we are being honest, as I think we should be when it comes to our relations with the corn gods, then offering up Ralph in some pagan ritual does not represent a great loss to us. It feels more like an attempt to offload some unwanted ballast.

I think that sacrificing Ralph to the corn might anger the gods to the point where they will take one look at his overhanging gunt and unleash a swarm of locusts, or engineer an eclipse that will darken the skies throughout the growing season.

Let us say, for the sake of argument, that a deal can be struck where the gods of the harvest grudgingly accept our unworthy offering of Ralph. The logistics of such a sacrifice would represent a challenge to the kind of people who specialise in moving tunnel borers and coal excavators around the backyard of Australia on massive trucks.

Hauling Ralph into the ceremonial centre of a cornfield is liable to flatten far more corn than his sacrifice eventually raises. We have to ask ourselves whether bleeding Ralph dry like a slaughtered hog is even desirable. Nobody wants to purchase sacks of corn that have the words “Watered by the hate-fuelled blood of a belligerent alcoholic felon” stamped in ingratiating italics on the side.

People (and by 'people' what I really mean is 'millers') don't want that. They want corn that has been grown under imported Mediterranean sunshine.

Before we even arrive at the point where the crop can be harvested, we need to establish who is going to be responsible for a raising a field of corn in the grip of foetal alcohol syndrome. Who is going to prevent the new plants from drunkenly lurching in unison and potentially damaging their tender young stems, as they whisper the name of the racist wax figurine, Mark Collett, with a strange sexual urgency? Who is going to stop the corn from picking fights with voles, or with the aliens who visit our home planet to make crop circles?

What if we were to instead ritually drown Ralph in a river, or in a large expanse of water, such as a lake or an ocean? Are our flood defences advanced enough to repel the rising floodwaters that would result from his immersion?

Has our engineering technology reached a point where our most accomplished weavers would be able to create a wicker man that could encompass the girth of Ethan Ralph, while simultaneously bearing his great weight? The last thing that anyone wants to see at a ritual burning is Ralph plunging through the thatch of the crotch like a premature birth, before the ceremony is complete.

I don't think that a low-value individual like Ralph can be sacrificed, anymore than you could expect to purchase a top of the range sports car with a misshapen sack of oily pennies. He is a creature of  biblical allegory, draped in syrupy folds of flesh; a burden who we must jointly carry, in the same way that Job endured a plague of weeping sores that spread to cover his entire body.

One has to ponder on what Moon has to gain from this - Whether his call to sacrifice Ralph to the gods of the harvest is the desperate action of a man who was hoodwinked by Internet con artists into purchasing a secret Serbian cornfield that is perennially low in yield.


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 23, 2021)

Ralph still seething to this day
*CURSE YOU JOSHUA CONNOR MOON _ Ethan Oliver Ralph
*​


----------



## Goofy Logic (Aug 23, 2021)

My harvester is ready for the upcoming crop.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 23, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> A question that the amateur pigeon breeder and smallholder, Joshua Moon, never really answered, is whether the gods who oversee the ripening of the harvest would be willing to accept Ralph as a sacrifice.


He was referencing that one South Park episode about Britney Spears, which is itself a reference to this short story.









						“The Lottery,” by Shirley Jackson
					

Fiction, from 1948: “The people had done it so many times that they only half listened to the directions; most of them were quiet, wetting their lips, not looking around.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Aug 23, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> The last thing that anyone wants to see at a ritual burning is Ralph plunging through the thatch of the crotch like a premature birth, before the ceremony is complete.


The rest of your work is superb, but I must disagree with you on this point, as watching Ethan prematurely plunge into the sacrificial flames is pretty high on the list of events I'd like to see.  The ritual would fail and Null's corn harvest ruined, but we can try again next year.  Ralph ain't gonna wise up.


----------



## Ch@nnel-Sh!ft (Aug 28, 2021)

'twas truly a beautifully bountiful harvest this year. 'twas SO bountiful, in fact, we don't know WHERE to even store the excess corn.


----------

